# Join an Owner group now



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

This is something we added to the site last year and haven't had chance to work on it much

But I am intending to do so this year 

Please go to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-group.html and add yourself to any relevant Owner group, i.e. if you own a Hymer than Join the Hymer Owners Group

The idea will be sub communities available on MHF, especially for those owners of motorhomes that don't already have an Owners Club

this page shows the count of users for each group so far:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-group-showcounts.html


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I think I'd be in a group by myself - I doubt anyone else has a Machzone!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

you would be surprised Steve, according to the members list http://www.motorhomefacts.com/members.html

there are 37 machzone owners on MHF


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

I assume it's you who needs to set up a group - if so can you then we can see how many join me!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

done Steve


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

That was quick, thanks.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> This is something we added to the site last year and haven't had chance to work on it much
> 
> But I am intending to do so this year
> 
> ...


JUst checking the Elddis owners and find Elddis spelled incorrectly in your list.
It's a common mistake.
Can it be corrected, please?

Eldiss Motorhome Owners 9 

As a matter of interest I was told some years ago when we were buying a caravan that the original founders of the company were called Siddle and the name was reversed to create the company name. Don't know how true it is.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

autostratus said:


> As a matter of interest I was told some years ago when we were buying a caravan that the original founders of the company were called Siddle and the name was reversed to create the company name. Don't know how true it is.


It's a fact.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Re Elddis name:
Almost correct. Company was originally Siddle C Cook Transport from Consett.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am not joining the Burstner group.

They are all as common as muck. 8O  

Put me in with Jented as non-conformists. :lol:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I not joining the next thing will be some little Hitler telling you your parked on the wrong spot just like the caravan club.

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:


> I not joining the next thing will be some little Hitler telling you your parked on the wrong spot just like the caravan club.
> 
> Andy


Ve haf vays of making you park.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

There at it already. I'm off

Andy :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

why is my membership in that Rimor group still "pending" ,
I put in for membership days ago ??

Jan


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I have just joined the Geist group which was approved quickly - trouble is it looks silly as my profile is still for a Devon and I just can't find how to change it - Help please. 
ps not quite an owner yet but by middle of next month should be - fingers crossed
Pat :?


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

I would have joined the Trigano Tribute group - but there isn't one, :roll: 

Pammy


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

No SEA
I suppose I could join Adria as they are part of the same group :?:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

blondel said:


> it looks silly as my profile is still for a Devon and I just can't find how to change it - Help please.


Hi Pat

Choose "Home" from the drop-down menu at the top left of any page and click on "Your Account Page". This takes you to a page where you'll see an icon named "Change Info" in the centre of the top row. Click on this and you'll be on the page which allows you to change all your details. DOn't forget to click on "Save Changes" near the bottom when you're finished.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks - I must have managed to change it before because I started out as a member with a CI Cipro.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

registered on Pilote....


----------



## Conal (Jul 28, 2011)

*East Neuk Fifer Touring*

My 'van was made and sold by

East Neuk Campervans

On their web site they state that call their campervans/motorhomes

Fifer Touring

Please can you make a group for East Neuk Fifer Touring

Conal


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Biggest group Hymers!


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi John,

You do realise that when I visualise people on this forum all I have to go on is their avatar.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

so what does that say to you Bill?

i appear to have developed from a chubby baby to a morbidly obese self indulgent...........


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

at least you keep your bits and pieces covered :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Can we have a group for LeVoyageur, please?
We promise to join it...


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

thieawin said:


> so what does that say to you Bill?
> 
> i appear to have developed from a chubby baby to a morbidly obese self indulgent...........


No none of those John.........I just think it's a very lazy way to eat grapes.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nuke,

would you mind adding an Euramobil group?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I am groupless 

Nobody loves me 

 

SD


----------



## willy (May 1, 2005)

How about a Timberland owners group? 
Al


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

SpeedyDux said:


> I am groupless
> 
> Nobody loves me
> 
> ...


Ahhh didums :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Elddis amended, and some additional owner groups added


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

What about Autohomes or should I put myself in the Elddis group?

JohnW


----------

